# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  A. Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan 6

## atoybil

Arslan Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan ile Türkçe`nin zaman tüneline yolculuğu - 6

Kazım Mirşan''ın bu büyük iddiasına, gözümüzle görmesek, biz de inanamazdık! 

"Medeniyet, bütün dünyaya buradan gitti!" 

* Medeniyet bütün dünyaya buralardan gitti. Bu resimlerde Türklerin sembollerini, davranış felsefesini görebiliyorsunuz. Resimlerdeki hayvanların davranış şekillerine göre yazıyı okuyorsunuz. Erken Türkler''in yazıtları resim şeklindedir. Aslında bunlar yazıdır, tümüne yazıt diyoruz. 

* Avrupalılar bu alanda çok hatalı davranmış. Mesela Lazkio''deki yazıtları yorumlarken bizon postu giymiş bir adam ve ileride geyikler var. Bu resmi, ''şaman, hayvanları kovalıyor'' diye yorumlamışlar. Halbuki, resmi çizen adam diyor ki, ''av sırasında bizon postu giyersen geyikler senin insan olduğunu anlamaz, sen de rahatlıkla avlarsın!'' 

Tamgalı Say''da akşama kadar, kaya resimlerini inceledik... 
Mirşan zaman zaman bilgi verdi: 
"Bana göre, Türkler''in en eski izleri, Yedisu bölgesinden önce Afganistan''da bulunuyor. 
İngiliz bilim adamları da bu kültürün izlerinin bütün Avrupa''da, İskandinavya''da, İtalya''da, Macaristan''da bulunduğunu kabul ediyor. Bunu taştan yapılmış aletlere dayanarak söylüyor ve Karakamar mağarasını örnek gösteriyor ve 40 bin yıl öncesine kadar götürüyorlar. 
Biz bu kültürün asıl mekanını Tamgalı Say''da görüyoruz. Buraya da Afganistan''dan gelmiş olabilirler. üünkü Karakamar mağarası o kadar eski değil. 
Tamgalı Say''ı nasıl 35 bin yıl öncesine götürüyorum? 
Ruslar, şölgentaş Mağarası''nı 16 bin yıl öncesine götürüyor. Fransa''da aynı tipte bir mağara var: Lazkio Mağarası... Bunun tarihi 17 bin 500 yıl olarak tespit edilmiş.. şölgentaş''taki mağarada Lazkiö''daki detaylar var. Hayvan başı detayları...
şölgentaş''ta ise o kadar detay yok. Tabii halde, hayvanı olduğu gibi çiziyorlar. Fransa''daki mağara ile karşılaştırıldığında şölgentaş''takinin daha eski olduğu anlaşılıyor. 

17 bin 500 yıl karbon testi ile ispatlanmış... şölgentaş bundan da eski olduğuna göre... 
Bunun dışında İngilizler resimleri, 32 bin yıla kadar götürüyor. 

Eğer bunlar 32 bin yıllık ise ve kültür Tamgalı Say''dan gitmişse, Tamgalı Say''ı en az 35 bin yıla dayandırabiliriz. Bunu Lazkio mağarası için yapılan karbon testleri gösteriyor. 

Bu mağara, toprak kayması sonucu kapalı kalmış, hava almamış. Fransızlar keşfettiğinde içerde oksijen bulunmadığı için resimlerin bozulmadığını tespit ettiler. Fransızlar bu mağarada fotoğraf çektirmiyor. Ancak çekilmiş resimleri var. 

Orada bulunan derin bir çukurda kömür vardı. Kömürün 17 bin 500 yıllık olduğu tespit edildi. Tabii kömür sonraki bin yıllarda mağaraya konulmuş olabilir. 
şölgentaş ise açık bir mağara. Oradan alınan kömürler daha erken mi geç mi bilemem ama 16 bin yıllık olduğu söylenebilir. Bu kömürler resimler çizildikten sonraki bin yıl içinde de bırakılmış olabilir. 

Başkurdistan''da açıkta resimler de var. Bunların tarihi 27 bin yıl. Ak İdil''in kenarında Kızılyar köyünde Açıkkala mevkiindeki buluntulara Ruslar karbon testi yaptı ve bu sonuca ulaştı. 

Medeniyet bütün dünyaya buralardan gitti. Bu resimlerde Türklerin sembollerini, davranış felsefesini görebiliyorsunuz. Resimlerdeki hayvanların davranış şekillerine göre yazıyı okuyorsunuz. Erken Türkler''in yazıtları resim şeklindedir. Aslında bunlar yazıdır, tümüne yazıt diyoruz. 

Avrupalılar bu alanda çok hatalı davranmış. Mesela Lazkio''deki yazıtları yorumlarken bizon postu giymiş bir adam ve ileride geyikler var. Bu resmi, "şaman, hayvanları kovalıyor" diye yorumlamışlar. Halbuki, resmi çizen adam diyor ki, ''av sırasında bizon postu giyersen geyikler senin insan olduğunu anlamaz, sen de rahatlıkla avlarsın!'' 

İlk insanlar, yazıyı davranış şekillerine göre yazmıştır."
(Binlerce yıl önce bu resimleri çizenler, bugün onları yorumlayanlardan daha zekiydi bu duruma göre...) 

Tamgalı Say''ı geride bırakıp giderken, kendimi sadece Türkçe''nin ve Türk tarihinin değil, bütün insanlık tarihinin ve dillerin zaman tüneline girmiş de oradan bugüne dönüyormuş gibi hissettim... 

Kazak çobanğ 

Tamgalı Say''dan ayrıldıktan sonra yol üzerindeki köyde, uzatan atlılar, koyun sürüleri görünce, fotoğraf çekmek için mola verdik... Genç kızlar, delikanlılar, çobanlar çok içten davrandılar... 

ülen insanların ruhu; şıngıl Ağacığ 

Tamgalı Say''ın girişinde M.ü 3500 yıllarına ait mezarları geçtikten sonra, tepelere; kaya resimlerine doğru Aysev Turizm yetkilisi Murat Ayaydın ile yürürken yolun iki yanında çaput bağlanmış ağaçlar dikkatimizi çekiyor. Rehberimiz, şıngıl ağacının, burada ölen insanların ruhu olarak kabul edildiğini belirtti. 

b>Büyük heyecan 

Turgay Tüfekçioğlu, Celil İnce, Doç. Dr Alexandır Goryachev, Oğuz Yıldırım ve Kazım Mirşan Tamgalı Say''da büyük bir heyecan içindeğ

Hiçbir resmi ihmal etmedikğ

Tamgalı Say''da çektiğimiz bütün resimleri, Turgay Tüfekçioğlu''nda topladık ve hepsini çoğaltarak, bilimsel incelemelerine devam etmesi için 86 yaşındaki Kazım Mirşan''a ilettik. Birbirimizi de uyardık ki, herkes fotoğraf çeksinğ Ne yapalım ki, Türkiye''de hiçbir üniversite, Mirşan''ın iddialarını incelemeye yanaşmıyor. üünkü, ellerindeki Batı''ya ait veriler Kazım Mirşan''ın tespitleri ile uyuşmuyor. Bilimsel bilgiyi üretmek yerine, Batı''dan aynen kopyalamayı tercih ediyorlar. 

PAZARTESİ: Moğolistan yolları görünüyor ama..

----------

